# Riportare un testo



## Justelah

Salve,

ho qualche dubbio nel tradurre in francese il verbo "riportare", quando riferito ad un testo, un discorso...
Nel mio caso specifico, sto rispondendo alla lettera di una cliente che mi ha chiesto d'avere la traduzione in francese di un testo che le avevamo inviato in italiano...

"Le scrivo in risposta alla sua lettera del 4 aprile, _riportandole_ la traduzione in francese del testo XY..."​"Je vous écris en réponse à votre lettre du 4 avril, en vous... _[rapportant? rendant?]_... la traduction en français du texte XY..."​
Grazie fin da ora a chi potrà aiutarmi...


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve, Justelah
ti propongo questo, che è classico in corrispondenza commerciale francese : 
En réponse à votre lettre (ou : à votre demande) du 4 avril, je vous prie de trouver ci-joint la traduction en français du texte XY..."
Buona serata.


----------



## Justelah

Grazie, LesCopainsd'abord! Solo una domanda: "*ci-joint", *se non mi sbaglio, significa "*in allegato*"... ma se io voglio, appunto, riportare subito il testo che la cliente mi ha richiesto, nel corpo della lettera, dopo la formula d'apertura?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve, Justelah
non ci avevo pensato !! 
in questo caso, si dice "ci-dessous" oppure "ci-après".


----------



## Justelah

Merci beaucoup, LesCopainsd'abord!


----------

